# Just updating my girls pics...



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

On my website, so thought i'd pop them up (it's your fault Natik lol - taking loads of pics of your lovely coonies )

Storm









Lady Panther









Eva (now she's looking more MC again after her Wiccan Litter)









Rainbow









and i'll be waiting til Leeny's kittenless and her coats full again before updating hers lol x

will put some up of the boys this week - Oz is due a bath so wish me luck :yikes: xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful cats...lovely pics.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Very gorgous cats! Rainbow caught my eye...stunning! 
Love them all


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Lovin the piccies Lou xx I love Storm's muzzle & I think Rainbow is an absolute stunner!! xx

Infact all the girlies are cracking hunni xx Mmmmm think I will def have to invest in an SLR your pics are just fandabbydozy!! XX


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks girls  xx

Char, i think someones mucked about with the settings a bit as they're usually more crisp pictures than that lol xx

But yes, invest in one hun, they are good camera's  xx


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

awh, they are just so pretty! wowoow!:thumbup1:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

They all look lovely! Good luck with Oz's bath, I have three to do once my shampoo arrives from the UK!

Izzie


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

They look gorgeous Lou - can't wait to see them all 'in the fur'!!!

I think I might have to have girls from Lady and Storm because they are both so gorgeous! I will break it to hubby gently of course!!!

Speak to you tonight

Lou
x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are all stunning, very very beautiful,


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> They all look lovely! Good luck with Oz's bath, I have three to do once my shampoo arrives from the UK!
> 
> Izzie


What kind do you use out of interest?? i have a ton of jerob's but got told the F1R2 or whatever it is is good so have bought some of that - going to try the superscrub on Oz as boys from his lines seem to be sods for getting stud tail  xx



FluffyCoonz said:


> They look gorgeous Lou - can't wait to see them all 'in the fur'!!!
> 
> I think I might have to have girls from Lady and Storm because they are both so gorgeous! I will break it to hubby gently of course!!!
> 
> ...


Just wait til hubby's had a few then make him sign bit of paper :lol: xx I just pretend that i've already told Rob lol xx


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> I just pretend that i've already told Rob lol xx


Thats what I do with Dan lol and it normally works. Saying that he is such a push over when it comes to cats as he loves them too!

Yours cats are stunning - Rainbow is just beautiful what a pretty face she has!!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> What kind do you use out of interest?? i have a ton of jerob's but got told the F1R2 or whatever it is is good so have bought some of that - going to try the superscrub on Oz as boys from his lines seem to be sods for getting stud tail  xx
> 
> Just wait til hubby's had a few then make him sign bit of paper :lol: xx I just pretend that i've already told Rob lol xx


Hi,

I use John frieda lol, the volumnising one and charles worthington conditioner, herbal essences works well too, can't get them over here at all so my friend is sending them over for me. Have you tried Fairy original liquid for his stud tail? or goop? just an idea,Im sure you probably have. Hope it goes well, does he like his baths?

Izzie


----------



## Shaydey'smum (Jan 6, 2009)

How beautiful are they!! Me thinks Rainbow just takes the lead thou


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I use John frieda lol, the volumnising one and charles worthington conditioner, herbal essences works well too, can't get them over here at all so my friend is sending them over for me. Have you tried Fairy original liquid for his stud tail? or goop? just an idea,Im sure you probably have. Hope it goes well, does he like his baths?
> 
> Izzie


Yeah i have tried goop, but his is extreme at times, even goop struggles x he's been bathed once before and i usually just bath his tail when it needs it (he's not a show boy and wouldn't like it but at least i don't have to bath him often then lol x Radley will be my show boy  xx might try goop then fairy liquid later, see if it gets rid better x hairdryers gonna be fun though, that'll be a new one on him lol x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Shaydey'smum said:


> How beautiful are they!! Me thinks Rainbow just takes the lead thou


Yeah i have a feeling she's going to be one of my star players - can't wait to show her xx

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments xx


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Putting the shampoo/soap on dry might help then wet to lather up. Otherwise the water forms a seal between the dirt/grease and soap.

x


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Awww they are all gorgeous Lou, but I think Storm is my fave (out of the girls) - she is just stunning and ever better in the flesh!!!

Leeny is adorable too - I just love her purr, she sounds like a very well tuned engine!!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

twinkles said:


> Putting the shampoo/soap on dry might help then wet to lather up. Otherwise the water forms a seal between the dirt/grease and soap.
> 
> x


The goop goes on dry coat hunny xx


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> The goop goes on dry coat hunny xx


Ok, it can work for fairy etc too though. I could bore you but its all to do with hydrogen bonding and micelles - chemistry geek that I am lol 

I just adore Storm, she is beautiful and such a lovely cat. Don't think her pics do her justice, she reminds me of Dee in that respect - much more fab that ever can be captured in a 2d pic.

x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL at chem geek xx Honestly it's just something to do with the bloodlines hunny, have researched it over the past couple of weeks xx

Never mind, we'll see how well it comes up later on  x Will bath him once Radley's been for his check up (My vet wanted to see him so had to book him in so she could LOL - but gives me chance to make sure i get all his forms signed also )


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Lou, they are all totally gorgeous ladies indeed:thumbup1::biggrin::biggrin:They will i'm sure do you very proud:thumbup1::biggrin:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow Lou! They are all so beautiful. I love Rainbow's coat pattern - she is so pretty. And Lady Panther is so cute!:001_wub:
Best of luck with bath time lol!:yikes:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Yeah i have tried goop, but his is extreme at times, even goop struggles x he's been bathed once before and i usually just bath his tail when it needs it (he's not a show boy and wouldn't like it but at least i don't have to bath him often then lol x Radley will be my show boy  xx might try goop then fairy liquid later, see if it gets rid better x hairdryers gonna be fun though, that'll be a new one on him lol x


Hi,

The fairy liquid is really good but I guess it depends on how severe it is.

Radley is lovely, I think you will really enjoy his shows. What dryer have you got? I had a twin turbo crazydog one but it died on me just before we came out, I have seen a new one but not sure how quiet it is.

Good luck for your shows,your cats are so lovely.

Izzie


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks Kel and Lynn  xx

Izzie, i bought a metro one from smylee pets but it's noisy as hell and blows nearly completely cold air lol x

so i shall be using my own quieter one i think that has a luke warm setting and is as powerful but not as noisy :lol: x

was your one any good??

may give the metro one to my other half for his car detailing, it'll certainly blow the water off a car LOL xx


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> LOL at chem geek xx Honestly it's just something to do with the bloodlines hunny, have researched it over the past couple of weeks xx
> 
> Never mind, we'll see how well it comes up later on  x Will bath him once Radley's been for his check up (My vet wanted to see him so had to book him in so she could LOL - but gives me chance to make sure i get all his forms signed also )


I meant the reason why soap on before water works hahaha


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Thanks Kel and Lynn  xx
> 
> Izzie, i bought a metro one from smylee pets but it's noisy as hell and blows nearly completely cold air lol x
> 
> ...


Oh my god lol, mine was brilliant, I bought it off ebay but I know PAH sell them too. Its very warm and quite quiet. The stand comes in very useful for positioning the dryer and I just keep turning the carrier around, I found this is the safest way to dry them lol.

Izzie


----------

